# Canterbury Park & Ride



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We arrived here in the New Dover Road Park & Ride "car park" at 11am this morning. Separate fenced compound on the edge of the general parking area for 24 m'homes. Water tap, disposal grill and rubbish bin. £2.50 for 24 hours which includes bus pass for driver plus 6 passengers for as many trips on the P&R buses as you like within the 24 hours. We assumed that we would need to pay a further 2.50 for the overnight bit, but when we asked the attendant she said that as long as we left before 11am tomorrow morning that our first payment would cover us. 

On the website it says that last entry is one hour after the last bus but you can get out any time - however we haven't yet seen a sign here to that effect so they may have changed it?

What a brilliant facility - a blueprint for other enlightened councils.

The buses run every 8 minutes into town and back from 7am until 7.30pm. At present (3.15pm) there are 7 other vans UK vans, a Dutch and a Belgian van. The Belgian said that they had come across to Dover and this was the first stopping place they had found. **** enlightened him that it would probably also be the only one of its kind!!! 8O :lol: 

Anyone else here today - come and say hello  .

We'll post some pics when we get home.

Mrs D & ****


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

It is a very good English Aires. Pity most councils in the UK do not do the same. Canterbury also has 12 spaces for M/Hs in the coach park which is at the back of Sainsburys. It is a short riverside walk into the town.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

**** said:


> On the website it says that last entry is one hour after the last bus but you can get out any time - however we haven't yet seen a sign here to that effect so they may have changed it?
> 
> Mrs D & ****


No problem getting out at anytime. All you have to do is insert the ticket you collected at the barrier on your way in after you have inserted it in the machine at the side of the building and paid the £2.50. I have left the car park at 12midnight after a disasterous coach journey via the M25 where we we held up for over 3 hours.

Been bad today at the Dartford crossing according to the news. Apparently 4 lorries crashed in the north tunnel this morning. Ah, the joys of travelling on roads in the SE!


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Typical,
We arrived art Canterbury C&CC site this afternoon. Would have gone to the park and ride if we had known before hand.
Anyway thanks for the information, will try it next time we hit 'ye olde south' from 'bonny Scotland' !!

Martin.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get onto the car park after midnight as having to travel late.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

No, only till one hour after the last bus runs. I suggest you read previous postings!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Invicta said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> > On the website it says that last entry is one hour after the last bus but you can get out any time - however we haven't yet seen a sign here to that effect so they may have changed it?
> ...


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Some views of the Park & Ride site, New Dover Road CT1 3EJ









Entrance to Park & Ride









Some of the parking spaces









Dumping & Fresh Water









Looking back up the park area









Exit barrier which can be used any time to get out









Bus dropoff/pick up point. Also payment machine on side wall.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Once you have bought your ticket from the payment machine take it with you when you go on the bus- it is your bus ticket !

We put ours on the van windscreen and so arrived at the bus without it but the helpful lady in the office gave us another ticket to save us having to go back and so miss the waiting bus.

Helpful people and a very good stop.

G


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Very good pictures if I may say ****!

I see there was a hose on the fresh water tap the day you took them. Not always there as some b*******d motorcaravanner regularly steals it. The drain too looks relatively clean, again not always the situation.

If only all cities /towns offered we motorcaravanners such facilities!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know if some of the parking spaces cater for the larger van, 9m or more?

steve


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes, the only minor criticism we had of the facilities was that the grid could do with a lifting handle (but then I suppose someone would walk off with that!) or at least a section of the grill for the black waste. **** always uses disposable gloves for the ucky tasks so just lifted the grid to flush the loo, one of the other MHs had 2 lifting handles in his van - he'd obviously been to the site before.

Mrs D


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if some of the parking spaces cater for the larger van, 9m or more?
> 
> steve


Unlikely Steve, I'm afraid. The spaces are pretty much all the same. You'll get a good idea of the length, using the photo taken looking up from the waste dump area, with my Auto Sleeper Symbol nearest to the camera. We are only 5.5 metre long.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jock got his hymer on and that is long as there is over hang room going round ---how long is a Hymer tag Axle???


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have also put photos up and you can see mine and we are 21 feet and there was more room behind us when we parked.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

**** said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks for that ****.

I think if a Hymer Tag can get on then I'm sure I would be fine. :roll:

steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

**** I have just seen your Photos they are great and I cant believe my M/H is there large as life next to Jock I cant believe we missed you.
We went into town about 5.30 for a meal and got back after 10.
We left at 8am sat to get to Shepton.
Seems to me we should carry the Clubs Logo with our names on at all times.
I have the flag on the window though.
Anyway it was great to stay there for £2.50 when i get home Im going to Congratulate my Council for their welcome they give to M/H's.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Steve, you will be fine. There a few spaces where it will not matter if you stick out a bit. We are there now and are 8.4m, Alan.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you Alan, think i will give it a go one day soon.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

locovan said:


> **** I have just seen your Photos they are great and I cant believe my M/H is there large as life next to Jock I cant believe we missed you.
> We went into town about 5.30 for a meal and got back after 10.
> We left at 8am sat to get to Shepton.
> Seems to me we should carry the Clubs Logo with our names on at all times.
> ...


Hi Mavis,

Yes very sorry that we didn't get to meet up, but we will.  
We were just about rising when you left  
Having spent most of Friday afternoon in and around Canterbury, we went off down to South Foreland lighthouse near Dover, parking up at the visitor centre and then walking along the cliffs.

We have signs back & front & the cartoon motorhome with Forum name printed on it, maybe we need something brighter, like our yellow hand 8)

Hope you have an enjoyable time at Warren Farm. Take care.
Love 
Peter & Jean


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Steve, you will be fine. There a few spaces where it will not matter if you stick out a bit. We are there now and are 8.4m, Alan.


Yes saw you we came on at 8.30pm stayed until 4am.


----------

